# Trying to Make Custom Hang Tags. Paper like fabric



## ericgagnier (Oct 3, 2008)

I am trying to find a good unique material for my hang tags. I saw the material that is paper like, black, but has fibers like cotton. There was stitching on the outside so it was strong. does anyone know what this might be? Also any recommendations for a material that can me printed through a computer but is not paper and can be used as hang tags? i can screen print the hang tags but computer printing would be easier. The paper just needs to be sew-able though.


----------

